# Marlay Park Concerts & Weather



## Cahir (19 Aug 2008)

Does anyone know the state of the ground at Marlay Park after all the rain?  I know there's a gig on tonight so I'm worried the place will be a mudbath at Metallica tomorrow.  Wellies or runners?


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

Its not a foot of mud but a bit squashy underfoot in places and no doubt will be stirred up with the crowds - wellies be the safest bet.


----------



## Cahir (19 Aug 2008)

Thanks.  Now to buy me some wellies!


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

Cahir said:


> Thanks. Now to buy me some wellies!


 
You'd get away with hiking boots or something similar.


----------



## tink (19 Aug 2008)

As far as I know there was a type of hard flooring for concerts last year as it is a park they have an obligation to ensure the grass won't be ruined..


----------



## Cahir (20 Aug 2008)

Decided to go with hiking boots.  Some friends of mine texted me from Lenny Kravitz last night.  At 8pm the ground was mucky but ok and at 10pm it was quite bad.  Ah well, hopefully the rain stays off.


----------



## Graham_07 (20 Aug 2008)

My son just left to head up for Metallica, usual element hoodie, jeans (stapled some turn-ups on the ends at last minute to stop them dragging in the mud ! )  & runners. He gonna be grotty when he gets back.


----------



## TarfHead (21 Aug 2008)

Cahir said:


> .. so I'm worried the place will be a mudbath at Metallica tomorrow. Wellies or runners?


 
Metallica fan worried about getting his lickle ickle pinkies wetty ? Poor lamb 

Not the usual headbanger stereotype


----------



## LDFerguson (21 Aug 2008)

Cahir said:


> Does anyone know the state of the ground at Marlay Park after all the rain? I know there's a gig on tonight so I'm worried the place will be a mudbath at Metallica tomorrow. Wellies or runners?


 
Cahir - was this you?


----------



## Cahir (21 Aug 2008)

TarfHead said:


> Metallica fan worried about getting his lickle ickle pinkies wetty ? Poor lamb
> 
> Not the usual headbanger stereotype



Her lickle ickle pinkies thank you very much!

It wasn't that mucky in the end (except around the loos).  I'm never going to bother going to a gig out there again though.  2 hours on Dublin bus from town and an hour back (after waiting about 30 mins to get on a bus).  I'm looking forward to the Point opening back up.


----------



## Ancutza (21 Aug 2008)

In all fairness if you'd pay money to listen to Metallica then you deserve to get wet and muddy!!


----------



## Cahir (22 Aug 2008)

Ancutza said:


> In all fairness if you'd pay money to listen to Metallica then you deserve to get wet and muddy!!



Very helpful post.  I've seen the light and will give up listening to the music I've loved for the last 20 years


----------



## Purple (25 Aug 2008)

Cahir said:


> Her lickle ickle pinkies thank you very much!
> 
> It wasn't that mucky in the end (except around the loos).  I'm never going to bother going to a gig out there again though.  2 hours on Dublin bus from town and an hour back (after waiting about 30 mins to get on a bus).  I'm looking forward to the Point opening back up.


It's a short walk for me... but I didn't go.


----------

